# Diamond Intro points...Rescind?



## thetreedoc34 (Jul 30, 2018)

All,
 I signed up last Friday for 7500 points for 10 years
Cost 15k plus $850 per year MF
Had to register some of my  other weeks into "the Club" 

I can put my other weeks into "The Club" at Diamond (up to 15,000pts) worth 1 red 2 Bedroom (8500pts), 1 red (6500pts) . That would make me "GOLD" member for 2 years, Silver for years 3-10.

First year bonus addl 7500 pts (or Hawaii trip, 7 day -Air - Rental)
5 day Cruise
Tablet
150.00 dinner voucher , etc
13 month booking
Book at all Diamond or II
Gold II membership

As I read through forum, I am concerned with availability of Diamond and honesty of sales people. Should I rescind . Is it worth the $$.. I have until Friday to punt


----------



## nuwermj (Jul 31, 2018)

Lots of things to consider. The general advice on TUG is rescind the sale, then do your research, make an informed decision with not time limits. You can always get the rescinded offer a second time. Also many TUG members will advise you to buy resale points (or deeds). So ...

The Diamond product you purchased (term points) is very new. There are some important questions that we, public observers, don't know yet. Most importantly in my mind are the annual fees. $850 a year is about half the amount as the same number of perpetual points. We have no idea how that number (or ratio) will change with time. Personally, it appears like one of those "introductory discounts" cable TV providers offer, with the price increasing in subsequent years. But I really do not know.   

Further, the nature of the term product: The advantage is that you can walk away after ten year -- If you decide you don't like timeshare or don't like Diamond Resorts. But, if you decide you like timeshare, what kind of option does the current contract offer for renewal? If you must buy perpetual points or even another ten year term contract, over the life time of your usage, you will be paying much more compared to buying perpetual points now. (Soapbox: A liquid secondary market would be so much better than than this product!! Diamond Resorts: Are you listening! or is this just another scam to defraud the public?)

As for buying resale points: I would not advise buying Diamond resale points. First they are excessively restricted, more so than resale points from other systems. Second, there are, generally speaking, better alternatives in the resale market. Thus, do you want to own Diamond Resorts timeshare or do you want to own timeshare is a key question you should consider. 

Otherwise your deal looks pretty standard. Club Combinations is popular and is perhaps one of the few developer "benefits" with good value.


----------



## thetreedoc34 (Jul 31, 2018)

nuwermj said:


> Lots of things to consider. The general advice on TUG is rescind the sale, then do your research, make an informed decision with not time limits. You can always get the rescinded offer a second time. Also many TUG members will advise you to buy resale points (or deeds). So ...
> 
> The Diamond product you purchased (term points) is very new. There are some important questions that we, public observers, don't know yet. Most importantly in my mind are the annual fees. $850 a year is about half the amount as the same number of perpetual points. We have no idea how that number (or ratio) will change with time. Personally, it appears like one of those "introductory discounts" cable TV providers offer, with the price increasing in subsequent years. But I really do not know.
> 
> ...




Thank you for your feedback/advice.

Here's what we were told :
Maintenance fees could go up..They average 2-3% per year
We could in first 3 years convert to perpetual points for same $$ we were offered at presentation ...I think it was about $3.80 per point - minus what we paid originally
The MFs on those perpetual points were $1250.00 per year


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 31, 2018)

the fact you are still having questions is the number 1 reason to rescind...bar none.

rescind and research the answers to your questions on here, if you find out the deal is worth the money it will be waiting for you in a few weeks despite what the salesman told you.


----------

